# Best Mushroom Pictures



## Mushroom Jack

Let's see if we can get this site going with your best mushroom pictures.


----------



## Sparky23

young jack-o-laterns










Half eaten russula










The critters had been using this one for a toilet. Taken in Alaska along the russian river i think


----------



## daoejo22

Not the best Pic, but the only one I have downloaded.


----------



## Doehead

I know there's one in every crowd, so I'm it!


----------



## BigSteve




----------



## fasthunter

Cluster of Grey morels. 


Frost Bolete. Just a pretty summer shroom.




Mixed bag on a summer hunt. Chants, cinnibars, and a couple lactarious shrooms.


----------



## Celtic Archer

This is my first ever morel find spring 2010 it was a good one. I can't wait until this spring to find some more.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Doehead, I think you have the very rare "Agaricus perchii " found only around Michigan Waterways !!



Here's some more of mine.


----------



## Silver Panner




----------



## Sparky23

in that last group of pics you posted the last one is that a lil cluster of chestnuts? I have 3 woods that i pic all the chestnuts i want in they are turning into one of my favs. Just so happens that one of them is my smooth chant. spot to and i never pick the chestnuts do to the fact i fill everything i bring with smooths every time i go its seems like, thousands and thousands. Wish i woulda took pics of that, 100 yards of a 2 track, that is nothing but orange


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Sparky, I should have had something beside them to compare the size with. The caps were 10 to 12 inches across. They are Tylopilus rubrobrunneus, the bitter bolete. Look closer at them and you will see the tubes are pinkish. The spores would be reddish in deposit. I've taken a taste of them, in the field, and let me tell you, they are super bitter.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I always look at this picture when I get the winter morel blues.


----------



## Sparky23

yes Jack they live up to there name, i have tasted them as well. Just like the red hot milk caps....the name is spot on


----------



## MAttt

Excellent Pictures Gentlemen!


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Here's four more !! 1. Morels 2. Lactarius volemus 3.Hen of the Woods 4.Amanita muscaria


----------



## Silver Panner

I love that last one Jack! Looks like Smurfs should live there.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Four more ! The last two are Gyroporus cyanescens ( var. violaceotinctus ) Instantly turns blue when touched, bruised or cut. A pretty good edible and the blue goes away with cooking.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Great photos everyone. I'll put up my unusual morel photos that are my favorites. And the last one is just a bonus.....see what this season brings. GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!

Only the second one I ever saw like this, first with a camera...it is in a stump of a fallen poplar tree!









This one "rocks" LOL!









Nice hole, eh?









Growing from the moss on a tree.









Very hard to see, but it could not hide from me!









Well, it ain't a mushroom but I am still proud of it


----------



## diztortion




----------



## Mushroom Jack

Hey Oldgrandman, long time, no hear from ! Nice pics, and you are making me antsy for the MORELS ! Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow !!


----------



## skulldugary

crittergitter71 said:


> :tdo12: MAN, this thread sure is making me hungry for some shrooms!!












Here ya go!!


----------



## crittergitter71

skulldugary said:


> Here ya go!!


Thanks, but now I'm having a hard time seeing my screen. I couldn't resist the urge to lick it and try and get a taste of those shrooms.  Not to much longer and that frying pan will be a common sight around here :evilsmile


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Just to torture myself, I used the picture as my background !!!!


----------



## deathfromabove76




----------



## Michigan Mike

A few from another site I belong to.

http://wildmushroomhunting.org/index.php?/topic/112-whos-got-the-fever/


----------



## Frantz

Can anyone tell me what the big white shrooms are that are growing on the side of Poplar trees?


----------



## brybrain

Frantz said:


> Can anyone tell me what the big white shrooms are that are growing on the side of Poplar trees?


Probably Oysters.


----------



## daoejo22




----------



## fishonjr

These are from my one and only trip this spring.....








































There were actually 5 elk that I walked up on, they were about 30 yards away. Two were small bulls. Love walking up on those beasts! It's hard to appreciate their size until your that close to them.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Here's some Albino Morels


----------



## crittergitter71

Mushroom Jack said:


> Here's some Albino Morels


That cool. Never seen that before


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

brings back memories.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Here's a picture of the Albino with other morels. From left to right......
Morchella angusticep...Albino ...M. esculenta...M. semilibera...Verpa bohemica...and the last picture is Verpa conica


----------



## crittergitter71

How often do you find the albino shrooms?


----------



## Mushroom Jack

These were the first time I have ever seen these like this. The same Ash tree had two different fruitings this spring. The first fruiting had four and the second fruiting had three, about a week apart. There is some research being done on one right now. I'm hoping it's a strain from Lamington Island, who claim it's the only place in the world that it grows. That would sure rain on their parade !


----------



## crittergitter71

:coolgleam


----------



## Mushroom Jack

More Morels


----------



## jem44357

Jim


----------



## esgowen

some of my favs from this year


----------



## Mushroom Jack




----------

